# Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today....



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

So the Eos Highway 1 made a visit to downtown Portland today, for some private event I think for the Portland Art Institute. I made a little trip into town in our Cabrio to check it out since I think the Eos pretty much = the sex. And this version did nothing to make me stop







since they aren't bringing the diesel version stateside. Anyways here are my pictures (sorry for the bright light and not getting a shot of the front - the woman in charge of it was standing right in front flirting with some guy so I couldn't get a good shot







)


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Hawt!


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Nice shots. Efforts like yours make this forum a great place to visit. By the way, those huge wheels (20 inch?) do look nice despite my previous misgivings about 18 inch wheels being too big for the car aesthetically.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (dieselgirl)*

Cool








Thanks for real life pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (phaeton)*

Looks great but I think the car has no comfort.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (phaeton)*

Notice the lowered ride height....
No gaps between fenders and tops of tires.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (notawagon)*

Had the car piano finish? Its so glossy.


----------



## mmukalian (Aug 8, 2006)

Great interior...but those wheels...ugh! The 20" and that type of wheel makes me think "spinners". Now, I wonder what it'd look like with some nice HRE 5-spokes...hmmmm
Great pics d-girl


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Nice shots. Efforts like yours make this forum a great place to visit. By the way, those huge wheels (20 inch?) do look nice despite my previous misgivings about 18 inch wheels being too big for the car aesthetically.









Thanks! Someone in the PNW forum saw it when he stepped outside for a break. I thought it was a perfect excuse to take our cabrio for a little drive since it was so nice yesterday.







And figured y'all might like some picutures taken by a regular person. 
Yeah those are 20" wheels, totally huge, I am not a huge fan of the design on them and think maybe a different style wheel in 20" would look better. However if it was my car I would totally roll on 18" and of course lowering it also, probably to what my Jetta sits at. I just think anything smaller will be too small. 
The interior was amazing, the stitching on that steering wheel really was impressive. I loved the seats also, we may have to copy something like this for our cabrio when we redo the interior in it.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Do you have a link for the PNW forum? Is it a subset of The Car Lounge Forums? Again thanks for the time and effort to post those photos.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Do you have a link for the PNW forum? Is it a subset of The Car Lounge Forums? Again thanks for the time and effort to post those photos.

Here is the link, its a subset of vwvortex.com in the regional forums. We are a mildly amusing bunch


----------



## bio_nic (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (dieselgirl)*

Gayle, if the Eos was available in this country with a turbo diesel engine you and I would quit our jobs and just drive this beauty around .... movie star style ... with big sun glasses and our hair tied back in sexy scarves waving in the breeze. Ok, we'd stop once in a while for a glass of wine and some chocolate.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (bio_nic)*


----------



## TergiBoy (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (dieselgirl)*

Very nice pics







I don't see that it has the DSG, can you confirm. This lo0k more like the Passat Trip like in my wife's Passat.
Thanks


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (TergiBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TergiBoy* »_Very nice pics







I don't see that it has the DSG, can you confirm. This lo0k more like the Passat Trip like in my wife's Passat.
Thanks 


3.2 and 2.0 EOS for the US all have DSG or 6 speed manual (2.0t only.)


----------



## TergiBoy (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (DCubed)*

So that's a non-US spec car, since we don,t see the DSG specific shifter and paddles on the steering....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (TergiBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TergiBoy* »_So that's a non-US spec car, since we don,t see the DSG specific shifter and paddles on the steering....









That's the same shifter as all DSG Eos' and Jettas, and if you look carefully at the pics, you can see the DSG letters on the shifter, right below the top of the 'T'. The paddles on the Eos are only on the cars with the Sport Package.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (TergiBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TergiBoy* »_So that's a non-US spec car, since we don,t see the DSG specific shifter and paddles on the steering....









Actually thats a a luxury packaged car, (wood trim is a dead give away) I beleive all luxury packages do not have the paddles...the sport trim does though..


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Saw the EOS Highway 1 in person today.... (gizmopop)*

2 tipoffs to a US spec are the amber sidemakers on the front bumper and the shorter license plate cutout in the back bumper. The highway 1 car has both.
The interior trim looks like that piano black stuff from the individual chrome package.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

how big are those wheels?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe they're 20".


----------

